# 98 Altima speaker size...



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

I just needed to know the sizes of all the stock speakers in a 98 Altima. Any comparable replacement ideas would be appreciated. :cheers:


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

I think it is 6.5s in the front and depending on the trim.... 6.5s or 6X9 in the back. Look in the trunk and see if the rears are round or oval. I recommend either infinity, memphis, focal as far as replacements.


----------

